# Briggs Quantum Pull Cord and spring



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Helping my neighbor replace the pull cord on his mower. I found that the recoil spring is broken. Can anyone give me some tips on how to replace the spring?

I don't have the model number with me. The unit is a Craftsman walk behind mower with a 6.75 HP Briggs quantum engine.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well without your model number I can only guess that this is the correct part number: 
Briggs & Stratton PN# 498144 PULLEY/SPRING ASSY

You do not have to install the spring as it comes pre-installed in the pulley, you will have to transfer over the rope, dogs, cap etc..., and set the recoil spring tension before you install the rope.


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Just how much tension should be set on the spring?

Is it as simple as wind the spring one or two revolutions of the pulley, hold in that position and attach the pull cord, then wind in the remaining cord?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I usually wind the spring all the way to the end and then back it off 1 complete turn, and then install the pull rope. This way you have maximum tension on the starter rope and if you pull it all the way to the end you will not over tighten the recoil spring.


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

So what you are saying is let the spring wind the starter cord onto the pulley. I get it. I was going to go about it all wrong. Thanks for the help.


----------

